
Do We All See the Man Holding an iPhone in This 1937 Painting? - kafkaesq
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/xww5xd/do-we-all-see-the-man-holding-an-iphone-in-this-1937-painting
======
warrenm
Not all of us

